# Please answer ASAP



## santiainen (Jul 23, 2009)

Can my computer burn, when idle it is at about 78 Degrees and when playing some games it may get up to 89 or osmething and in one game (crysis) it gets up to 97.... so um, is my computer safe?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

santiainen said:


> Can my computer burn, when idle it is at about 78 Degrees and when playing some games it may get up to 89 or osmething and in one game (crysis) it gets up to 97.... so um, is my computer safe?


you are close to starting a fire there matey.

When idle you should be looking at about 42 degrees C at maximum and on full load you shouldn't be going over 60 degrees.

Do you have a cpu cooler on your cpu and what is it?

You may need to reapply the thermal paste because too much will insulate the heat from the cpu and not dissapate it and too little and the cpu will get too hot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would assume the OP was posting Fahrenheit temps. CPU's will start to "throttle" themselves back well below that heat range. IF those temps are Fahrenheit, there acceptable. 100F = about 38C


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyree said:


> I would assume the OP was posting Fahrenheit temps. CPU's will start to "throttle" themselves back well below that heat range. IF those temps are Fahrenheit, there acceptable. 100F = about 38C


I hope he does mean fahrenheit


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say anything above 67 C is bad. anything above 130 F.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Most CPUs will automatically shut themselves off at ~73-75C, so I'm assuming these are fahrenheit temps. If so you're fine. That comes out to about 24C to 35C, which is excellent. I run at 25-45C myself.


----------

